# Samung LED Bx2250 Monitor



## Rohit1980 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I am planning to bug a Samsung 22" monitor and have selected BX2250.
Is this monitor available in India? 
I am from Bangalore and have visited SP road/Staples/Samsung showroom and they don't even know about this model.. All they recommend is DELL 2220L or Viewsonic

Any pointers?

-Rohit


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

That Dell ST2220L is a great monitor for 8700.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dell ST2220L seems to be out of stock.. they have only ST2220M..

So i looked in to ST2320L (which is available for Rs 9800) .. but the reviews are not good.. not sure how different it is from ST2220L...

What about AOC and Samsung 23" LED monitors? Any suggestions?


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 8, 2011)

I too was searching for BX2250 and SP road shops doesn't know much about it. I was actually interested in AOC 22" ultrathin LED model, but sadly that product has reached EOL as responded by AOC, and have suggested that they will be coming with some new models in 22-23" this March. I'm planning to buy one next week. Dell ST2220M (2220L is withdrawn) and 2320L seems to have some serious backlight bleeding issues.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Feb 8, 2011)

Have you decided on the model yet?


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 8, 2011)

Thinking about getting Samsung p2350, as there are no other options available 
Any idea on the price of this model now in SP Road?


----------



## Rohit1980 (Feb 8, 2011)

Did not ask for price of any LCD monitors. However i did enquire about samsung 23" LED and it was available in 2 or 3 shops (price around 13.5k) .. Not sure which model.

While looking for Bx2250, i came across one shop called Compu Vision Infotech. That guy said that he was the dealer for samsung and most of the SP road shops get samsung monitors from him (not sure how true though  but he did seem a bit honest)..

Shop Name: Compu Vision Infotech.. SPA Plaza, OTC Road.
While going from corporation circle to SP road, it comes on the way..

When i went there before 2 weeks he said samsung LED stocks are due to arrive, so i got his card. I went and checked last week also, he hadn't got them.. 

You can call him and check,.. Phone: 98803 93000, 9980004741
Landline 41516375, 22998475

Is there any reason (other than non-availability) you are going for Samsung LCD monitor and not the LED backlit one .. What about AOC LCD monitors.. i did see a few of them?


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 9, 2011)

No yaar, no reason other than non availability. Again bad news for me. Yesterday, I called up all the dealers in Bangalore from the Sammy website for P2350 and luckily found one. They are quoting a price of Rs. 10,250. I did a bit of research on the net for this monitor and found that its plagued with a random auto shutoff problem  due to the touch sensitive buttons.
I called up the number you gave, just now. They said that Samsung PX2370 model is available for 14000. My budget is max 10k +/- 500.
I'm open to other options as well. AOC was my first choice. The model I wanted is not there. They even removed the pics of it from their website today. Know about any other good models which are available here, apart from Benq and Dell? How is Viewsonic? Not much idea on them though...

My plan is to buy the monitor next wednesday.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Feb 9, 2011)

Reviews of Viewsonic were not good enough.. My choices were Samsung, AOC  and Dell... I will not be going to any other brands .. 

I am also planning to buy within a week or two (before world cup ) and i too have the same budget  ... If nothing else works out will go for monitor TV..

I looked in to AOC Monitor TV > 21.5" Wide - T2242We .. But review seems to be bad.. costs around 12k...

My friend contacted one samsung dealer, he is expecting to get BX2250 by this month end.. same as AOC guys .. they are also expecting new stocks by month end.. 

In one of the other posts, one guy has mentioned he got BX2031 from Trivandrum, kerala... so if you have any friends from kerala enquire with them.. i am also doing the same


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not planning to wait any more. PX2370 is drool worthy , but a 4k deficit in my budget.
I'm from Kerala , and I'll be taking this monitor to connect to my home PC there. BX2031 is not an HD(It's 1600x900). Any idea on the price and availability of LG models, like the E2360V?


----------



## Skud (Feb 10, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> No yaar, no reason other than non availability. Again bad news for me. Yesterday, I called up all the dealers in Bangalore from the Sammy website for P2350 and luckily found one. They are quoting a price of Rs. 10,250. I did a bit of research on the net for this monitor and found that its plagued with a random auto shutoff problem  due to the touch sensitive buttons.
> I called up the number you gave, just now. They said that Samsung PX2370 model is available for 14000. My budget is max 10k +/- 500. It seems this model also has got the same problems like 2350. I had fallen for the looks of these samsung models.




The problem of auto-shutdown seems to be mostly due to the operating environment instead of the touch buttons. The monitor needs an Operating Temperature of 50°F ~ 104°F (10°C ~ 40°C). Anything less or more may cause problems. Please check this link: *downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200909/20090930095411859/BN59-00906F-00Eng.pdf

So far I have found very positive reports regarding these Samsung monitors in India. To top it up they really look good and are priced good. Now the decision is yours.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 11, 2011)

@Skud, The monitor is really appealing. But, after reading so many threads on the internet, some dating even Dec 2010, I think that Samsung has still not arrived at a solution for that problem. Somewhere I have read that, whenever the monitor gets hot or cold, the OSD comes up automatically and starts shuffling between the menus, or turns off.


----------



## Skud (Feb 11, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> @Skud, The monitor is really appealing. But, after reading so many threads on the internet, some dating even Dec 2010, I think that Samsung has still not arrived at a solution for that problem. Somewhere I have read that, whenever the monitor gets hot or cold, the OSD comes up automatically and starts shuffling between the menus, or turns off.



you may want to check this link:- Roundup: New Samsung Touch of Color Series - X-bit labs

on this context, can you give me the links where the problems are stated?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 12, 2011)

I've an old LCD monitor. I've Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5 gpu. How can i use its stereoscopic 3D glass support ?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ amd gpu's don't support stereoscopic 3d in game titles.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried to get PX2370, but it seems all stocks were sold out...So went for AOC T2442e .. 
AOC Monitor


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> ...
> on this context, can you give me the links where the problems are stated?



Samsung SyncMaster P2350 monitor powering off - CNET Samsung Forums
Samsung samsung P2350 : Questions, Answers, How To, FAQs, Tips, Advice, Answers, Buying Guide
*forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1449820
Samsung SyncMaster P2350 LCD Monitor - Computer & Consumer Electronic Reviews [See the comments]
My Samsung monitor works sometimes but other times shuts off and won't stay on, why? (video link to the issue)? - Yahoo! Answers

You can give Samsung P2350 in google and it suggests "shuts off" 

BTW, I have ordered an LG E2360v model for 11,700 bucks. Seems a limited number of stocks have arrived here. Will get it tomorrow.
LG E2360V LED Monitor - 20" Slim and sleek LED LCD Monitor E60 (20"Diagonal) - LG Electronics IN

Rohit, what price did you pay for it?


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> Samsung SyncMaster P2350 monitor powering off - CNET Samsung Forums
> Samsung samsung P2350 : Questions, Answers, How To, FAQs, Tips, Advice, Answers, Buying Guide
> *forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1449820
> Samsung SyncMaster P2350 LCD Monitor - Computer & Consumer Electronic Reviews [See the comments]
> ...




See comment no. 28,29 & 30 of the ccreviews link. Probably there's the solution.

Anyway, congratulations for your purchase. Please give us feedback on the your monitor. That's a new model I am encountering. Would like to listen about it.

BTW google doesn't suggest "shuts off" when i type Samsung P2350


----------



## Rohit1980 (Feb 18, 2011)

AOC T2442e costs around 14.8k
AOC T2242We costs around 12k


----------

